# Yellow rubber duckie?



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I've got a new cleaning lady coming next week. Through the person who introduced her to me, I asked for a list of things she was going to need (because everyone I've ever had wanted one special thing that the others never asked for).

I got a list forwarded via whatsapp.

One of the items is "pato pr el baño", which my translate program auto-corrects to pato para el baño, then translates as "duck for the bathroom". 










Anyone want to hazard a guess what she really wants? I'm guessing it's an idiom...
It's not a toilet bowl brush, she asked for that separately. I can't guess what else it could be...


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

ok, I got the answer. I had some harpic. Next time I'll buy the duck brand.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> ok, I got the answer. I had some harpic. Next time I'll buy the duck brand.
> 
> View attachment 99195


Beat me to it, but I was just going to post what it is and what it's used for.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think the marketing is confused between a goose and a duck, however.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

That "quacks" me up....😄


----------

